# poor midnight...poor poor midnight(lol)



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

So my black lamancha that i recently got had some curly red hair. Underneath that gorgeous shiny black hair was coming in. I figured I'd grab my clippers and clip off the long red hairs and make her bee-u-tiful......I know I put my clippers away with the attachment on. So why check before starting????exactly! The first pass with the clippers left a perfectly long clean smooth BALD PATCH!! Oh it was only a foot long....i can "blend" that in...yeah ...can u say epic fail? The poor girl is basically naked...and dull and dusty looking. I know she is being laughed at by her peers as I write this. 
After I got half her first side done I couldn't stop giggling and shaking my head...lesson learned....probably not. Maybe she will forgive me by tonight...if not surely by winter when I'm fluffing her goat coat twice a day!?!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

LOL..Poor Midnight lol...When I got my new clippers...it was bad...looked like someone took the weed eater to my girls!!! Thank God the hair grows back....


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Hilarious!!!.
I did that when I got new clippers thinking the blade didn't look that bad. Though I did less than a foot. It's been 2 weeks since the incident and you can barely tell  Poor Midnight.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

She looks happy with me doesn't she??? She wouldnt even look at me til I told her i have a friend who went to beauty school who might be able to "fix" it  lol


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I think if I got that look I'd be working up a snack to help make amends.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

:ROFL: She is TICKED at you. What a face. You might want to sleep with one eye open.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

I know it!! She may be plotting a new hairdo for me!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No question you took care of the dull red hair!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

LOL..WASA crackers..and hurry...they love them and it will help her forgive you LOL


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Wait, you mean they are NOT supposed to look like that clipped?  Uh-oh! I clipped a doe a few weeks ago! Bathed her, new blades, the whole nine yards. I neglected to look at which adjustable blade I'd put on the clippers! I did the legs, then the udder- nice close clip, belly and started on the side- they are adjustable blades- Yikes- I hit the lever for 30! Agghh! Poor doe, she is pretty bald. Even, but bald.  And she is supposed to be shown next Sat. (10 days). Just our county fair, open show.
I hope her hair grows fast!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I got that look from Patti, once, first time I shaved her.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Lol she is adorable! That's definitely "the look"


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I've lucked out with clipping the goats, but boy, did I mess up my Futurity filly many years ago. She was a gorgeous black filly with a few Appaloosa roan flecks. I needed her baby hair clipped for the show (triple pointed halter classes and furturities). Well, I got the wrong blade and did to her what you did to Midnight! Less than a week before the show.

She was still pretty nekked when we went to the show, poor girl.


----------

